# problems with my EXPERT 24



## dianesnipes46 (Sep 12, 2016)

HELLO-GUYS
Question- what do I need to do when u turned off cutter while it was about to cut/print? I did check to make sure USB was connected help any idea how I can solve this issue.


----------



## Blue92 (Oct 8, 2010)

I've done that before and normally just close Great Cut and then start over including checking the alignment of the vinyl.


----------



## dianesnipes46 (Sep 12, 2016)

still not cutting not sure what Im doing wrong so frustrated. the job is going to queue and job just sitting there. what should do I check the vlcd3 and it's connected that seems to be ok


----------



## Blue92 (Oct 8, 2010)

Are you trying to cut using the "Output" screen?


----------



## GHEENEE1 (Jan 8, 2007)

Have you right clicked your EX 24 icon in printer and devices and cleared what's printing?


----------



## dianesnipes46 (Sep 12, 2016)

Hey Blue92
I did clear it but I think I did something in the gcc software like in the settings I change something. 
Question do you think I can re-install the great cut software and the settings will reset? if that make sense I'm pretty new with this vinyl printing.


----------



## dianesnipes46 (Sep 12, 2016)

Hey Blue92
I did clear it but I think I did something in the gcc software like in the settings I change something. 
Question do you think I can re-install the great cut software and the settings will reset? if that make sense I'm pretty new with this vinyl printing.


----------



## Blue92 (Oct 8, 2010)

Do you have the cutter plugged into the same USB port you used when you first installed Great Cut?

My wife had issues with Great Cut when plugging the cutter into a different USB port on her laptop than the one she used when doing the original install.

You can try uninstalling Great Cut and reinstall it. That got her laptop up and working again.


----------



## dianesnipes46 (Sep 12, 2016)

THANKS Blue92 and everyone very helpful will try to reinstall again.


----------

